# 0.03% of Americans agree, Texas doesn't fit in in the U.S.



## Sanity Check (Nov 11, 2012)

> As of Saturday November 10, 2012, 15 States have petitioned the Obama Administration for withdrawal from the United States of America in order to create its own government.
> 
> States following this action include: Louisiana, Texas, Montana, North Dakota, Indiana, Mississippi, Kentucky, North Carolina, Alabama, Florida, Georgia, New Jersey, Colorado, Oregon and New York. These States have requested that the Obama Administration grant a peaceful withdrawal from the United States.
> 
> ...





:WOW


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Nov 11, 2012)

So what happens when the South gets attacked or a natural disaster happens? Are they going to beg us to come save their ass again .


----------



## very bored (Nov 11, 2012)

I was kind of surprised when the list wasn't just confederate states.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2012)

The South is one huge welfare region sucking on the federal government's tit. What the hell are they gonna do on their own? Just keep going broke? 

Well, I think the thing to take into consideration is that these petitions are not being done on behalf of the states...it's just that crazy people from each one have submitted one. Insanity doesn't know borders.


----------



## Island (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2012)

Texas says that kind of shit, yet Rick Perry pleads for government help whenever he gets a few wildfires in his backyard  how typical

Anyway, any numbnut can create a petition, we have 300 million people living here. signatures of 25,000 is pathetically small.

On top of that, literally anyone can create a petition, you need the 25,000 votes to even get it considered. one person making a petition in 15 states is not news


----------



## warp drive (Nov 11, 2012)

The ratio of signatures to the general population of each perspective state is effectively zero. What a joke.


----------



## AfterGlow (Nov 11, 2012)

"AfterGlow, you are so full of shit, nobody wants to secede, it's never going to happen"


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> "AfterGlow, you are so full of shit, nobody wants to secede, it's never going to happen"



This is still true.


----------



## Burke (Nov 11, 2012)

That settles it guys, .0005% of the populations wants to seceed.
pick sides bitches


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 11, 2012)

Let's all laugh derisively at them. Go back to screwing your own sisters you piles of redneck trash.


			
				AfterGlow said:
			
		

> AfterGlow, you are so full of shit


You really are. Do they have anger therapy in Bumfuck, Sweden?


----------



## AfterGlow (Nov 11, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is still true.



Except you know, they are actually trying to secede. Sure, a pretty shitty attempt, but still an attempt.


----------



## blackminato (Nov 11, 2012)

well as for the souther states, do we really need them? Lets keep new york and let all those other train wrecks have at it


----------



## hammer (Nov 11, 2012)

this shows how little you know



> The government allows one month from the day the petition is submitted to obtain 25,000 signatures in order for the Obama administration to consider the request.





this is not even a drop of the population


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Except you know, they are actually trying to secede. Sure, a pretty shitty attempt, but still an attempt.



"They" is an extremely small section that have always been crazy as fuck. The most they are going to do is kick, whine, and scream like a two-year old in a temper tantrum but they aren't really going to want to secede. It's like when a child threatens to run away from home FOREVER.


----------



## AfterGlow (Nov 11, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> "They" is an extremely small section that have always been crazy as fuck. The most they are going to do is kick, whine, and scream like a two-year old in a temper tantrum but they aren't really going to want to secede.



And "they" are doing a shitty attempt to secede.
Still an attempt.

Give it a couple of decades, see where it's at then.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2012)

New Jersey and Indiana?  Really?


----------



## hammer (Nov 11, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> And "they" are doing a shitty attempt to secede.
> Still an attempt.
> 
> Give it a couple of decades, see where it's at then.



considering that there are more liberals in these states all time will do is give them more.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> And "they" are doing a shitty attempt to secede.
> Still an attempt.
> 
> Give it a couple of decades, see where it's at then.



Even then, they still won't. Most of the states are extremely reliant on federal government money. They'll collapse. Furthermore, the Reps and Senators wouldn't want it, nor would the governors or any one at the state level.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 11, 2012)

where's that bug's bunny sawwing off a piece of the US gif when you need it


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjM6zjwi4R0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blackminato (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol its funny, my university is in indiana and i am thorougly surprised


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 11, 2012)

Secessionist Traitors!!! if the time comes I will cut down every single rebel!!!


----------



## Blue (Nov 11, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Except you know, they are actually trying to secede. Sure, a pretty shitty attempt, but still an attempt.



This article is bullshit and seceding from the United States is impossible legally. We settled that 150 years ago.
No states have filed to do any such thing, nor could President Obama consider it if they did.

Also I suppose you kind of have to be an American to understand this, but a state seceding today would kind of be like any democracy electing a dictator. It's just unimaginable really, and not on anyone's mind seriously.


----------



## Mael (Nov 11, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> And "they" are doing a shitty attempt to secede.
> Still an attempt.
> 
> Give it a couple of decades, see where it's at then.



It's been going on since they lost the Civil War.  And you see NY there.  

1mmortal 1tachi is posting this simply because he's desperate for crazy to post today.

People seem to forget this is a White House petition that you can submit to them.  Any random asshole barely worth their weight in keystrokes can sign it.  What will likely happen, as demonstrated with the Japanese concerning the Korean comfort women monument in NJ, is either being ignored or derisive laughter.  AG you don't really prove anything except that idiots exist.  Congrats.  Should we award you the Nobel?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 11, 2012)

Heard about this. I liked this response to one of the articles:


> "Dear Red States
> 
> We're ticked off at your Neanderthal attitudes and politics and we've decided we're leaving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Nov 11, 2012)

very bored said:


> I was kind of surprised when the list wasn't just confederate states.





Mider T said:


> New Jersey and Indiana?  Really?



Look at the amount of signatures, my college has more fucking people than all of those signatures combined.


----------



## Blue (Nov 11, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> Heard about this. I liked this response to one of the articles:



I could easily write something just as biased from a Southern PoV.


----------



## KidTony (Nov 11, 2012)

lol citizen petitions with measly signature totals, including states who's majority actually voted for obama.


----------



## Mael (Nov 11, 2012)

But it wouldn't be as strong.  What really does the South have?  Peaches, old people, obesity, and Nashville?


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 11, 2012)

I saw this earlier today.

I already signed the Texas and Louisiana ones

I'm happy they decided to leave. Its alot better then us having to kick them out


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 11, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> I could easily write something just as biased from a Southern PoV.



Ooh, do it!


----------



## Spock (Nov 11, 2012)

Self-determination for Texas !


----------



## Blue (Nov 11, 2012)

Mael said:


> But it wouldn't be as strong.  What really does the South have?  Peaches, old people, obesity, and Nashville?



NASA, most of the electric power generation, higher per-capita GDP, Lockheed, Exxon Mobil (oh hi #1 company in the world!) Dell, AT&T, many of the top hospitals in the world, and no New Jersey.


----------



## Mael (Nov 11, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> NASA, most of the electric power generation, higher per-capita GDP, Lockheed, Exxon Mobil (oh hi #1 company in the world!) Dell, AT&T, many of the top hospitals in the world, and no New Jersey.



We have MGH and Tufts.  Nice try.

Who the fuck cares about Dell and AT&T?

There's tons of room for NASA in California and it's not like Cape Canaveral has a monopoly on its tech made elsewhere.

Higher per capita GDP than California and New England?  GTFO.

Fuck your South.  They've been smoking the pole since 1861.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2012)

Mider T said:


> New Jersey and Indiana?  Really?



I'm surprised at New Jersey being in the list, wonder if similar petitions will start cropping up in other states.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd imagine you'll find a group of crazy racists wherever you go...


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm surprised anyone (even the nutjobs  ) in New York's would do this 5 minutes after Sandy, with another major storm riding up their asses. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> "They" is an extremely small section that have always been crazy as fuck. The most they are going to do is kick, whine, and scream like a two-year old in a temper tantrum but they aren't really going to want to secede. It's like when a child threatens to run away from home FOREVER.



lol, I remember doing that when I was about 4 or 5 years old. 

My mom even helped me pack my suitcase. 

My dad told me to have a nice trip. 

...Suffice to say, that's one stupid thing I never threatened to do again.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 11, 2012)

If enough of the populace wants it, the Obama administration should just be like "Do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)."

It'll either turn out for the better or it won't. What's the problem?


----------



## TSC (Nov 11, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> NASA, most of the electric power generation, higher per-capita GDP, Lockheed, Exxon Mobil (oh hi #1 company in the world!) Dell, AT&T, many of the top hospitals in the world, and no New Jersey.



NJ in top 10 smartest states. so what so bad about NJ? Shitty Jersey shores crap?


----------



## Blue (Nov 11, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> If enough of the populace wants it, the Obama administration should just be like "Do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)."
> 
> It'll either turn out for the better or it won't. What's the problem?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2012)

Blue your teetering even further on the line of ridiculous


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 11, 2012)

I would not mind the Deep South seceding, honestly.....


I hate how they drag the country down from progress.


Though, this will never happen !


----------



## Zatono (Nov 11, 2012)

Inb4 every state has one of these petitions.

Then what?


----------



## Blue (Nov 11, 2012)

TSC said:


> NJ in top 10 smartest states. so what so bad about NJ? Shitty Jersey shores crap?


Yeah, pretty much the same thing that's wrong with Texas. Or Florida. Bad reputation.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 11, 2012)

Isn't it funny how europe formed the European Union to be more like the United States.

And some americans want to secede to be more like europe before the EU was formed?

:WOW


----------



## Mael (Nov 11, 2012)

Except Texas and Florida lack that whole education thing.


----------



## TSC (Nov 11, 2012)

Florida was neither in top ten nor bottom ten so I wonder where they rank.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2012)

Zatono said:


> Inb4 every state has one of these petitions.
> 
> Then what?



Then it proves that 50 people have the ability to make a petition


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 11, 2012)

i think its funny south carolina is one of the states not on the list


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2012)

if the government were to say yes, there wouldn't be a civil war
petition says peaceful

that aside FUCKING DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
surprised to see new york on there but the rest of thos shitholes are only dragging us down as it is, save maybe jersey


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2012)

Mael said:


> Except Texas and Florida lack that whole education thing.



Florida has some of the best schools in the country


----------



## Chelydra (Nov 11, 2012)

People are taking this seriously? 

Maybe when over half the population in those states wants to leave then take it seriously until then a group of tens of people is not worth anything but laughing at.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 11, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Isn't it funny how europe formed the European Union to be more like the United States.
> 
> And some americans want to secede to be more like europe before the EU was formed?
> 
> :WOW



I always like to live in a region that is prone to perpetual warfare


----------



## Mael (Nov 11, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Florida has some of the best schools in the country



You're serious?

You mean to tell me the Ivies hang out there, Boston University, MIT, Caltech, UC Berkeley, University of Richmond, University of Chicago, NYU, etc.?

Best party schools maybe, but certainly not best schools.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2012)

There's always retards around, only the internet tries to pass them off as relevant.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Washington?


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 11, 2012)

This is what I was told on another forum.



> We can't go back to the failed policies of yesterday. We can't go back to the days when people could afford their own houses, had cheap gas, a surplus of jobs, and the expectation of an unbiased press. That would be monstrous.
> 
> I'll be more than happy to wave good-bye to the Blue States--or as I like to cal lthem, the country of Retardistan.


----------



## Blue (Nov 11, 2012)

Mael said:


> You're serious?
> 
> You mean to tell me the Ivies hang out there, Boston University, MIT, Caltech, UC Berkeley, University of Richmond, University of Chicago, NYU, etc.?
> 
> Best party schools maybe, but certainly not best schools.



He's serious. I went to Berkeley, by the way. I'm at a Florida school now.

Not that that was an upgrade, but they're comparable.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2012)

Mael said:


> You're serious?
> 
> You mean to tell me the Ivies hang out there, Boston University, MIT, Caltech, UC Berkeley, University of Richmond, University of Chicago, NYU, etc.?
> 
> Best party schools maybe, but certainly not best schools.



Um no.  UF, UCF, FSU; they rank among the best non-legacy public schools in the country, and that's not even half of them.  And I was talking about high schools as well.


----------



## Blue (Nov 11, 2012)

UCF is kind of plebeian, they'll accept anyone with an associate's degree.


----------



## αce (Nov 11, 2012)

Bunch of fucking mongrels.
Lose and then cry like a bitch.
You lost get over it.


----------



## Blue (Nov 11, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Bunch of fucking mongrels.
> Lose and then cry like a bitch.
> You lost get over it.



Fuck you Ace, I'd tell you to suck my dick but it doesn't come in bags.

Which reminds me, that electoral vote contest...


----------



## Griever (Nov 11, 2012)

Mael said:


> But it wouldn't be as strong.  What really does the South have?  Peaches, old people, obesity, and Nashville?



Colorado which is on the list is the second most educated state in America and the least obese state in America. And also aerospace companies flock to Colorado, so we have space.... bring it 

Joking aside: No state is going to secede and if it actually happened it would be very bad, people joke about how America would be better off without certain states (mainly deep south states) but even that would  be crippling.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> UCF is kind of plebeian, they'll accept anyone with an associate's degree.



Dat Space-Grant and Engineering program though put them at number 5


----------



## Mael (Nov 11, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Um no.  UF, UCF, FSU; they rank among the best non-legacy public schools in the country, and that's not even half of them.  And I was talking about high schools as well.



HA.  Please let me know when the Seminoles get to the same regard as the schools of the Northeast, man.

I guess I can't take that seriously about the high schools when the high school aptitude scores of MA edge out Asian nations where no one else in the US can do that.


----------



## Mael (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh that is true.  Ace...Florida went to Obama.


----------



## αce (Nov 11, 2012)

> Fuck you Ace, I'd tell you to suck my dick but it doesn't come in bags.



Was talking about these people trying to secede, you aren't one are you? You're in Florida, which can't be considered shit anymore. 



> Which reminds me, that electoral vote contest...



Fuck me.


----------



## Blue (Nov 11, 2012)

I was just joking but no seriously

Go drown in maple syrup


----------



## Frostman (Nov 11, 2012)

Its a win-win for some of those states on the list.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 11, 2012)

This discussion 

Not that I'm dismissing all schools from the south, UT-Austin, UF and a few others are pretty good. But really, the south vs. the Ivy League, Stanford, MIT, CIT, UofChicago, Northwestern, these dominate as the top schools in the entire world. There is no comparison and any attempt is amusing.



Mael said:


> You're serious?
> 
> You mean to tell me the Ivies hang out there, Boston University, MIT, Caltech, UC Berkeley, University of Richmond, University of Chicago, NYU, etc.?
> 
> Best party schools maybe, but certainly not best schools.



Northern pride


----------



## αce (Nov 11, 2012)

> Go drown in maple syrup



Gladly.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2012)

Mael said:


> HA.  Please let me know when the Seminoles get to the same regard as the schools of the Northeast, man.
> 
> I guess I can't take that seriously about the high schools when the high school aptitude scores of MA edge out Asian nations where no one else in the US can do that.



I wasn't comparing it to MA, I was comparing it to the rest of the country.


----------



## Mael (Nov 11, 2012)

^That was your problem, banana hammock.

Didn't Ace D. Luffy drown in maple syrup and poutine?


----------



## αce (Nov 11, 2012)

they need to make a maple syrup logia


----------



## Mael (Nov 11, 2012)

That reminds me...poutine is fucking awesome.


----------



## αce (Nov 11, 2012)

poutines are gods gift to earth


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 11, 2012)

What's your point?


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 11, 2012)

I just signed for Texas.

I figured, why not give them a chance and see how it works out.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 11, 2012)

Mael said:


> You're serious?
> 
> You mean to tell me the Ivies hang out there, Boston University, MIT, Caltech, UC Berkeley, University of Richmond, University of Chicago, NYU, etc.?
> 
> Best party schools maybe, but certainly not best schools.



Yes, he's serious. University of Florida is ranked somewhere in the 60's nationwide, and somewhere in the 30's for its College of Engineering.


----------



## warp drive (Nov 11, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> NASA, most of the electric power generation, higher per-capita GDP, Lockheed, Exxon Mobil (oh hi #1 company in the world!) Dell, AT&T, many of the top hospitals in the world, and no New Jersey.



NASA is funded federally + NASA and those religious redneck don't mix.


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 11, 2012)

If Stephen Colbert told his minions/worshipers/audience to help Texas in its secession petition it would be done within hours.


----------



## Blue (Nov 11, 2012)

SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> NASA is funded federally + NASA and those religious redneck don't mix.



This is kind of like me saying "Congress is funded federally and Congress and those ignorant minorities don't mix".


----------



## warp drive (Nov 11, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> This is kind of like me saying "Congress is funded federally and Congress and those ignorant minorities don't mix".



Sure, comes election u guys will be taking it right in the ass again. Our political muscle will only grow moving forward.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 11, 2012)

This is stupid and not news. Get back to me when they have 100,000 signatures or something.



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> *NASA*, most of the electric power generation, higher per-capita GDP, *Lockheed*, Exxon Mobil (oh hi #1 company in the world!) Dell, AT&T, many of the top hospitals in the world, and no New Jersey.


Gonna nitpick here because I have nothing better to do.

KSC is only one part of NASA. While most of the launch centers are in the South (KSC in FL, Marshall in Alabama, etc), most of the R&D centers are in the North and West. Hello JPL (Cali).

Lockheed is spread around the country. The famous LM Aeronautics  "Skunkworks" ADP is located in California. That said, Lockheed is notorious for poor engineering practices and only survives due to permanent government welfare.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 11, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i think its funny south carolina is one of the states not on the list



No, someone's gone and made one for us now.


----------



## warp drive (Nov 11, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> This is stupid and not news. Get back to me when they have 100,000 signatures or something.
> 
> 
> Gonna nitpick here because I have nothing better to do.
> ...


Dude, they cannot have NASA; it is a federal agency period.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 11, 2012)

SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> Dude, they cannot have NASA; it is a federal agency period.


Yes, but apparently Blue thinks that NASA doesn't exist outside of Florida. Besides, we're playing "regional supremacy" - it doesn't need to make sense.


----------



## TSC (Nov 11, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> This discussion
> 
> Not that I'm dismissing all schools from the south, UT-Austin, UF and a few others are pretty good. But really, the south vs. the Ivy League, Stanford, MIT, CIT, UofChicago, Northwestern, these dominate as the top schools in the entire world. There is no comparison and any attempt is amusing.
> 
> ...



Yeah our northeastern USA and the UK England dominate the top which comes to no surprise as England settled mostly in north eastern area of USA.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 11, 2012)

For such a small area like the New England area, we sure have the biggest collection of elite schools. yay.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 11, 2012)

I am so fucking glad Virginia isn't amongst them. We're south technically, but we're on our way blue.


----------



## Ae (Nov 11, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> I am so fucking glad Virginia isn't amongst them. We're south technically, but we're on our way blue.



The plan was to move away from Virginia to Texas for years now...
Destiny worked things out


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Nov 12, 2012)

This is some funny news.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 12, 2012)

I was looking at some twitter pages of people wanting to seceed, can someone please expain why racists think there is going to be a race war in the future


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2012)

Is this the tea party again?


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 12, 2012)

You're telling me _New York_ is on the list, but MY state isn't?

What the actual cockgobbling fuck.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 12, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> I was looking at some twitter pages of people wanting to seceed, can someone please expain why racists think there is going to be a race war in the future



Because of all those instances of Black Panther members and idiotic black teens talking about how they should rise up and kill whites. Of how the white man is the cause of everyone's troubles thus let's remake the holocaust but with whites instead of jews.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2012)

You know what
put everyone who doesnt wanna be in the US in New Jersey
Get all the people in New jersey who wants to live in the US to live somewhere better [which is pretty much everywhere but Utah and Wyoming]
Then let the secessioners have new jersey
and let them get fucked

new jersey is kinda of that cancer looking mole on the united states  

btw im from jersey
besides tough wannabe guidos, expensive college that gets you no job and a long list of people that need to drop dead
it's full of normal people that hate living there :33


----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Except you know, they are actually trying to secede. Sure, a pretty shitty attempt, but still an attempt.



Collectively, the petition has 17000 signatures across all of the states mentioned in the article. If you wanted to say that the states in question really wanted to secede, the petition would be on a state level and not a citizen level, and I expect it would have hundreds of signatures by now. Granted, it got 17000 in only 2 days but that still means nothing. The state govts have expressed no desire to secede.

Just so you know, these petitions are piss-easy to make. Even I made one before and I don't even live in the US.

/winning


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 12, 2012)

At least people in south can read unlike in the north. Oregon, *New York*, New Jersey, Indiana, Montana, North Dakota, and even Colorado are not part of the south. 

And Texas is hardly a drain on anything, its the energy capital of the US among other things (also strong on natural gas). Of course Perry asked for relief, why wouldn't he. If he can pass on costs to the Federal government he will. Northern and Western states do the same thing.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 12, 2012)

What a laughably pathetic situation. So these are the butthurt romney supporters huh?

I say we revoke there citizenship.  They obviously don't want it.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 12, 2012)

Texas is one of the few states that runs in the black and provides a lot to the national economy. 

And no one seriously wants to secede on a scale large enough for it to matter. The closest Texas movement to secede was Texas A&M seceding from the Big XII to join the SEC, hence the SECede movement.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2012)

There's 20 million people in Texas, this got less signatures than the petition to stop commercials from using Hey Soul Sister.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm really late to this thread, wow, but is it serious?

Because when I read the title, I said something along the lines of 'finally'~ 

But when I read, I was shocked to see some things. Kentucky, Texas, Alabama, even Florida I can understand by what is this...



> New Jersey, Colorado, Oregon and New York.



 Now I'm doubting things.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2012)

A hand full of people from a hand full of states aren't the whole state lol.


----------



## Wilykat (Nov 12, 2012)

Even if the idiot gets all the required signatures, it'd die at government level.  Those idiot don't know what it really takes to change the whole government structure and become independent country or USA territory rather than a state.

It's a whole lot easier to give up citizenship and move to another country than to get the whole state (where the 99% would probably vote no anyway) to leave USA.

I wonder how much filing petition costs these day?  There really needs to be a fee for any petition that could change government or state. That should put an end to frivolous stuff.


----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

Wilykat said:


> I wonder how much filing petition costs these day?  There really needs to be a fee for any petition that could change government or state. That should put an end to frivolous stuff.



Like I said, it's piss-easy and it doesn't cost anything for a citizen to place a petition to the Obama administration because all it takes is having an account . It's only when a petition gets 25,000 signatures within a month that it gets considered. 

But as you say, it will get considered, but it will get dismissed just as fast. The people who made this petition are likely to be those butthurt white republicans who hate Obama for being a socialist atheist muslim.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2012)

This isn't news, it's a handful of signatures.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 12, 2012)

Freedan said:
			
		

> The people who made this petition are likely to be those butthurt white republicans who hate Obama for being a socialist *atheist muslim*.



 I love it.


----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

Cryppled Dogma said:


> I love it.



I know right? When you're a Muslim, by definition you tend to be faithful to God. How can one be an atheist, which by definition denies the existence of ALL dieties, bar none, and still be a Muslim  It's the GOP using catchphrases and key words which sound scary to the general public who don't really understand what they mean. Just like being an Anti-Colonialist is scary and evil


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 12, 2012)

Most of these are retard states, so good riddance but New York...


----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Most of these are retard states, so good riddance but New York...



That confused me as well at first, but seeing that it's only less than 200 people who signed the petition there, it's not a big deal at all.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 12, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> This article is bullshit and seceding from the United States is impossible legally. We settled that 150 years ago.
> No states have filed to do any such thing, nor could President Obama consider it if they did.
> 
> Also I suppose you kind of have to be an American to understand this, but a state seceding today would kind of be like any democracy electing a dictator. It's just unimaginable really, and not on anyone's mind seriously.



bailing out banks or going to war without the congress' consent is unconstitutional and illegal, too.

the constitution means jackass shit nowadays to the us. gov.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 12, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> You know what
> put everyone who doesnt wanna be in the US in New Jersey
> Get all the people in New jersey who wants to live in the US to live somewhere better [which is pretty much everywhere but Utah and Wyoming]
> Then let the secessioners have new jersey
> and let them get fucked



Nah.  We should send them somewhere far away from most of the USA.  Alaska, maybe.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 12, 2012)

Ignorant much?


----------



## hammer (Nov 12, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I know right? When you're a Muslim, by definition you tend to be faithful to God. How can one be an atheist, which by definition denies the existence of ALL dieties, bar none, and still be a Muslim  It's the GOP using catchphrases and key words which sound scary to the general public who don't really understand what they mean. Just like being an Anti-Colonialist is scary and evil



you forgot Marxist. they say Marxist socialist atheist Muslim.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 12, 2012)

> These citizen generated petitions were filed just days after the 2012 Presidential election.





             .


----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

hammer said:


> you forgot Marxist. they say Marxist socialist atheist Muslim.



And black. Let's not forget black. Black marxist socialist atheist muslim


----------



## hammer (Nov 12, 2012)

Freedan said:


> And black. Let's not forget black. Black marxist socialist atheist muslim



who goes to an anti American church.


----------



## Distance (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

Only 9000 before the govt starts to consider it. It doesn't mean it'll actually happen. Besides, this is a citizen-generated petition and not a state petition. It's not gonna go anywhere.

And if it does, well........fuck


----------



## Mael (Nov 12, 2012)

This happened with Bush and it'll happen with Obama.  Please refer to the Canadian cartoon:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2012)

just butt hurt republicans that cant get the fact that Obama won a second term.


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2012)

except bush got us involved in a retarded war

as for that link: sorry in advance

ITS UNDER 9000


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 12, 2012)

I say let them secede, then we send our military to recapture them and make them US territories. Less states we have to give health care and they can no longer vote in the US elections.


----------



## Blue (Nov 12, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Only 9000 before the govt starts to consider it. It doesn't mean it'll actually happen. Besides, this is a citizen-generated petition and not a state petition. It's not gonna go anywhere.



You guys aren't fuckin' listening. A state cannot secede. The federal government cannot consider it. If they did, it's automatic civil war.

But that doesn't matter because literally no one who matters has ever suggested it.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 12, 2012)

Old old news. Not gonna happenl


----------



## Revolution (Nov 12, 2012)

And why do you assume it's Rebublicans?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2012)

because if you voted for obama you probably don't want to secede?


----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> You guys aren't fuckin' listening. A state cannot secede. The federal government cannot consider it. If they did, it's automatic civil war.
> 
> But that doesn't matter because literally no one who matters has ever suggested it.



Because presidents have thought about the constitution's rulings every time they made a decision, right? 



Sarahmint said:


> Old old news. Not gonna happenl



True, it's not gonna happen, but it's not that old when it's still ongoing and only 2 days old. We're still discussing issues older than this on the Caf? right now.


----------



## On and On (Nov 12, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> And "they" are doing a shitty attempt to secede.
> Still an attempt.
> 
> Give it a couple of decades, see where it's at then.



Still nowhere, come back to earth homie, your heads in the cloud


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2012)

Pretty sure they're just trolling the administration.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> And "they" are doing a shitty attempt to secede.
> Still an attempt.
> 
> Give it a couple of decades, see where it's at then.



In a couple decades it'll be looked at with derision and incredulity like everything else conservatives have ever done.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 12, 2012)

This makes no sense, they want to be an independent nation within another nation 

What are they gonna do if Sandy has a son and he fucks up the south


----------



## Euraj (Nov 12, 2012)

Seceding would just kick their own assess. Trash talk is trash. It's just sad that this fanaticism hasn't been hushed down by the levelheaded.


----------



## Bender (Nov 12, 2012)

But on the real Repubs... 



You lose a single re-election and all of a sudden you want to leave the states? 

..............................












[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COSeM2EVkDc&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1[/YOUTUBE]

Unfortunately Repubs


----------



## Krippy (Nov 12, 2012)

> States following this action include: Louisiana, Texas, Montana, North Dakota, Indiana, Mississippi, Kentucky, North Carolina, Alabama, Florida, Georgia, New Jersey, Colorado, Oregon and New York. These States have requested that the Obama Administration grant a peaceful withdrawal from the United States.



NOOOOOOO

I dont wanna leave


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Nah.  We should send them somewhere far away from most of the USA.  Alaska, maybe.



But Sarah Palin might go Quail hunting with them D:
Unlike Cheney though if you get shot in the face by Sarah... you don't survive O:


----------



## TSC (Nov 12, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> You know what
> put everyone who doesnt wanna be in the US in New Jersey
> Get all the people in New jersey who wants to live in the US to live somewhere better [which is pretty much everywhere but Utah and Wyoming]
> Then let the secessioners have new jersey
> ...






I'm from NJ too. 
Where I live is actually quite good which is the Northeast section(bergen).

You live in Louisiana now so don't talk


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 12, 2012)

Either blue or mega changed the thread title. Either way I support the new change.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 12, 2012)

Thread title edited for clarity.

Wake me when the governments of the states put forth the request.

(Here's a hint, _anyone_ can submit a petition.  I could submit a petition to convert Texas to a colony of the US without voting rights in Congress were I so inclined.  That doesn't mean that it will amount to anything.)


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 12, 2012)

> Texas Republicans are already using the s-word.
> 
> One party official from Southeast Texas calls for -- not secession -- separation.
> 
> ...



These people are nuts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 12, 2012)

Batman's a Texan?  Hold the presses, this changes everything.


----------



## TSC (Nov 12, 2012)

LOL someone's last name is Batman.


----------



## Bender (Nov 12, 2012)

Last name as Batman


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 12, 2012)

Yaw bitches just jealous your lastname isn't Batman


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 12, 2012)

well if Batman thinks its a good idea, who am I as a fellow Texan to say no?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 12, 2012)

I remember seeing a quote from one of these guys in Texas saying that since Texas is one of the worlds largest economies they would be fine if they secede from the union.  Which I find absolutely hilarious since you would need to remove all federal spending (including military spending which is a good chunk of the Texas economy) _and_ interstate commerce (since Texas would now be a foreign nation) to get an idea of what the state economy would be on its own and its not that impressive.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 12, 2012)

^ Yeah, there were a couple different variations of a letter to that effect making rounds in 2008.

I'm sure they'll be tweaked and circulating again in a month or so.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 12, 2012)

*20 states file petition for secession from US*

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/secission-petitions-filed-20-states-190210006.html







> In the wake of last week's presidential election, thousands of Americans have signed petitions seeking permission for their states to peacefully secede from the United States. The petitions were filed on We the People, a government website.
> 
> States with citizens filing include Alabama, Arkansas, Colorado, Florida, Georgia, Indiana, Kentucky, Louisiana, Michigan, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, Oregon, South Carolina, Tennessee and Texas. Oddly, folks from Georgia have filed twice. Even stranger, several of the petitions come from states that went for President Barack Obama.
> The petitions are short and to the point. For example, a petition from the Volunteer State reads: "Peacefully grant the State of Tennessee to withdraw from the United States of America and create its own NEW government." Of all the petitions, Texas has the most signatures so far, with more than 23,000.
> ...





This is pretty freaking weird everyone


----------



## kingcools (Nov 12, 2012)

title is misleading.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 12, 2012)

kingcools said:


> title is misleading.



Yeah I figured as much. Trying to fix it, apologies.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2012)

No need, thread was already made.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 12, 2012)

> In the wake of last week's presidential election, *thousands* of Americans have signed petitions seeking permission for their states to peacefully secede from the United States. The petitions were filed on We the People, a government website.



Wow, that's almost 0.1% of the voting population.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 12, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Wow, that's almost 0.1% of the voting population.



Problem is even though that's not a big amount it shows in what kind of state this country is at.

People seem to have taken this last election as some sort of gang affiliation between Romney and Obama.

The point I brought this news story up is to show that Obama has got to have some positive results the next few years.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 12, 2012)

Dark Knight Spike said:


> Problem is even though that's not a big amount it shows in what kind of state this country is at.
> 
> People seem to have taken this last election as some sort of gang affiliation between Romney and Obama.
> 
> The point I brought this news story up is to show that Obama has got to have some positive results the next few years.



He doesn't need to prove anything to those nutjobs, they wouldn't recognize anything he does either way.

In any case, there's already a thread for this.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 12, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> He doesn't need to prove anything to those nutjobs, they wouldn't recognize anything he does either way.
> 
> In any case, there's already a thread for this.



He doesn't but just some significant change can help him a long way.

Alright my apologies


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 13, 2012)

I basically had to explain to idiot friends on Facebook why this was never gonna happen, and why it was a stupid idea. Like people said, there's no way you can just make yourself your own independent country and think everything is ok. Here is a list of things that would have to be completely restructured by the people in those states if that happened.

Birth certificate/Social Security Number system 
Zip code and postal system
Phone system (couldn't use our country code)
Immigration/customs and border system
Import/Export system.
Water/Power subsystems
Credit Agencies
Military
Public and Private School systems/Colleges and Universities
Public transportation systems.

Any state that tried to be its own independent power would fall under its own debt and lack of economy. The few states that could pull it off are the ones that are already detached, such as Alaska and Hawaii. But Alaska gets more federal aid that any other state, so that one is a bit iffy...


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 13, 2012)

fyi some of these reached 50,000+ signatures


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 13, 2012)

We should just move all those who signed it to Guam. Give them 50 grand each and revoke their US citizenship.


Problem solved.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 13, 2012)

I find this quite halirous even though I don't like obama(same goes for Romney both are terrible).

What really got me laughing is the small number of votes they have its just pathetic not worthy of news but I would rather read about this then know that x celebrity is gaining weight -_-.


----------



## Chappz316 (Nov 13, 2012)

So following the link texas has 60,000 signatures, wikipedia tells me that texas had a population of 25.6m july last year. 

So 0.23% roughly have voted. A quick question, can minors sign these petitions or only adults who can vote, and if so, how many people in texas can vote, and what percentage of that number signed this petition?

It might sound stupid me even entertaining these people, but worldwide there is calls for states to secede from their respective countries, catalonia (Spain), Scotland although is its own country but wants out of Great Britain, i've also seen government officials in some of the richer german states suggest that there state would be better off.

EDIT: Oklahoma using the same method i used for Texas has votes from .57% of the population. OVER 1% for north dakota.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2012)

^ Chappz, those petitions aren't restricted to only people from the state signing them.

60,000 signatures from the US (population ~311,000,000) is 0.02% response.  Whoopie.

If they get a million signatures I'll pay attention.  But honestly until it's the congress or governor asking for secession it's utterly meaningless.


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> Here's a hint, _anyone_ can submit a petition.  I could submit a petition to convert Texas to a colony of the US without voting rights in Congress were I so inclined.  That doesn't mean that it will amount to anything.



That's exactly what I said not too long ago in this thread. Anyone, and I mean ANYONE, can put their signature in any given petition or even create one. I live in the UK and even I made a petition not too long ago. The people who create and sign them really are powerless individuals. For something as huge as this, I doubt it'll get very far if considered.


----------



## Chappz316 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah i noticed that afterwards, still i think there is a culture shift worldwide moving away from centralised governments and this small start may grow over a few decades.

EDIT: I'll also add that i've witnessed the texas petition go up by 3000 in 3 hours. i still that think that just people speaking out in this way is shocking.


----------



## Blue (Nov 13, 2012)

Everyone who's signing these things are internet people with a sense of humor. Several of them are in this thread.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2012)

Other petitions not-in-the-news:
"Deport everyone that signed a petition to withdraw their state from the United States of America"
"Strip citizenship from everyone that signed a petition to secede and exile them"
"Recount the election" because the federal government counts in the first place 
"Enact a policy exactly like or resembling Amendment 64 for the recreational use of marijuana in Florida" 'cause that's totally a federal matter
"Outlaw offending prophets of major religions" has over 35k signatures


----------



## Chappz316 (Nov 13, 2012)

so, texas petition is on 68k... this petition is growing at more than 10,000 a day. Is 300,000 a big enough number for anyone to pay attention?


----------



## Mael (Nov 13, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> fyi some of these reached 50,000+ signatures



So .001% are complete whiners and morons.  Good to know, tinfoil.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2012)

Chappz316 said:


> so, texas petition is on 68k... this petition is growing at more than 10,000 a day. Is 300,000 a big enough number for anyone to pay attention?


Nope.

300k / 300m is 0.1% of the population.   And I doubt it will hit that 

Again, wake me when it hits a million or if the governor/state legislature starts calling for secession.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2012)

Well i would not mind if all the conservatives succeeded and made their own corporate haven. That's about 40 percent of the country right there we don't have to worry about supporting going forward. The true 'drain on society'


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2012)

lmao batman
batman and texas
aw lawd


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 13, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Everyone who's signing these things are internet people with a sense of humor. Several of them are in this thread.



I was going to create one for VA, but naw. We don'ty wanna be compared to these states.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't see the point in these petitions - wouldn't they need a majority vote for something like this? I really doubt any state would, or even could, separate itself from the United States without at least 51% of people in that state wanting to.


----------



## Mael (Nov 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I don't see the point in these petitions - wouldn't they need a majority vote for something like this? I really doubt any state would, or even could, separate itself from the United States without at least 51% of people in that state wanting to.



People want to feel important. 

They're also extremely butthurt a biracial man who couldn't rebuild Rome in four years (a day in realistic terms) is reelected instead of a corporate snake who they felt was going to actually care about them with 12 million jobs recovered ASAP.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I don't see the point in these petitions - wouldn't they need a majority vote for something like this? I really doubt any state would, or even could, separate itself from the United States without at least 51% of people in that state wanting to.


The petitions are completely meaningless -- save perhaps to see what the federal government's response is to them.

Even if they get a million signatures nothing actually happens.

If a state wanted to "peacefully secede from the union" the movement would have to come at the state level of government first.  The people would approach their state's legislature to pass legislation declaring the state independent from the federal government (details vary, likely amending their constitutions).

At the same time the governor would inform the federal government that the state is leaving (or wishes to leave) and that they wish to do so under peaceful terms (or not, I guess).

Likely it would be up to the federal congress to either negotiate the terms of peaceful separation or declare war / "peacekeeping efforts" on the leaving/rogue state.

However it's all moot as no state is actively discussing this, nor will they as they are all better off as part of the union than they would be alone (yes, even you Texas.  Shut up and fall in line).


----------



## Chappz316 (Nov 13, 2012)

Granted this isn't going to happen, but it's a publicity stunt for the ideology of not being dominated by a centralised government. 2 of the petitions have over 1% of the states population. obviously the big petition is texas, and they need to reach 256k votes for the 1% mark, which as i say they may reach. 

The petition is a statement and i'm just wondering how big a statement its going to be.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 13, 2012)

State senators and such aren't going to allow for this. Whose gonna pay their salary?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2012)

Chappz316 said:


> Granted this isn't going to happen, but it's a publicity stunt for the ideology of not being dominated by a centralised government. 2 of the petitions have over 1% of the states population. obviously the big petition is texas, and they need to reach 256k votes for the 1% mark, which as i say they may reach.
> 
> The petition is a statement and i'm just wondering how big a statement its going to be.


The petitions are not restricted to signatures from their state.

No petition has over 1% of their state's population signing it.  They have like 0.02%.


----------



## Chappz316 (Nov 13, 2012)

i know that these petitions are not restricted to their state, but north dakota for example, has a population of around 700,000 according to wikipedia. It's petition has 8700 votes.

That's over 1%, but still i give that it might not be 1% of people from north dakota.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2012)

For the people that still don't get it.

Suppose I copy the trend and submit a "Please allow EvilMoogle's household to peacefully withdraw from the union and form a new government" petition.  I then sign it.

I then submit my new petition to Reddit and Fark and what-have-you and a hundred other jokers sign my petition because they think it's funny.

So I have 101 signatures.  The population of my household is 4 (only 2 of voting age) so I have 2525% of my homes population signing my petition!  Holy @#$@!

Or not really, it's actually meaningless because 300,000,000 people _could_ have signed it but only 101 did.


----------



## Chappz316 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes that's great, hilarious infact. I get what your saying, all too well. I'm saying something different and your the one lacking comprehension. I doubt this whitehouse website permits non-americans to vote on this, so instead of 100 faces on the internet like you suggest, you probably have 73000 americans voting on these petitions. 

I am also like you not deluded enough to believe these petitions will do anything. This website sets the number at 25,000 because even having that many people believe in onr thing is wroth taking note of.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2012)

Chappz316 said:


> I doubt this whitehouse website permits non-americans to vote on this, so instead of 100 faces on the internet like you suggest, you probably have 73000 americans voting on these petitions.


You do realize that "faces on the Internet" have to live somewhere, right?  I'm quite sure I could get 100 American's to sign my petition.  I could get that by posting it on my Facebook.

73000 Americans voting on this represents 0.0023% of the population.

Whoop-de-@#$@ing-do.

Phrasing that in the context of a state population is as meaningless as it would be in the context of my household population.

If you want to go through them by hand and count up the number of signatures from the state in question knock yourself out (at a glance ND looks like maybe 1:6 are from ND).  But as it is the way you're phrasing it has serious logical failings.


----------



## Chappz316 (Nov 13, 2012)

so if 800,000 americans want north dakota out, more than their entire population, would my arguement sitll be basesless? 

or would 150m americans have to want a state with a population of 800k to leave before anything got done?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 13, 2012)

lol, some butthurt murikan mod changed the title?


----------



## Mael (Nov 13, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> lol, some butthurt murikan mod changed the title?



Ever anything intelligent to say?  If not, yob tvoiu mat.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 13, 2012)

Chappz316 said:


> so if 800,000 americans want north dakota out, more than their entire population, would my arguement sitll be basesless?
> 
> or would 150m americans have to want a state with a population of 800k to leave before anything got done?



You're being that kid in school everyone hated because you can't grasp stuff the first, or even second time around. Don't be that kid.

Look, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Chappz316 (Nov 13, 2012)

I know it's not going to happen but you guys seem to keep overlooking when i type that. 

How am i the one who cannot grasp something when none of you can even read all of my posts?

80,000 people have signed the texas petition now, just keep ignoring that so many people have a problem and that the number of people is growing.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 13, 2012)

Who keeps changing the title ? LMAOOOO


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2012)

*edits title to "0.026% of the US wants Texas to leave"*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 13, 2012)

> 75 % of blacks and 53 % of Latinos have children to single mothers and I have to feed them. Hell to pay when this country runes out of borrowed money. 40 % of government spending is done with borrowed money. You can confiscate the wealth of billionaires and it would not help. USA is finished.
> 1 Hour Ago ? Reply
> 
> matrixnj
> ...



Ignorant statement of the day.  Different NJ forums arguing over this very issue.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2012)

Editwars        .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Revolution (Nov 13, 2012)

What do you mean 53 states?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 13, 2012)

lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 13, 2012)

Someone should remind Texas about how the US normally reacts to a hostile religiously extremist nations .


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 13, 2012)

Audible Phonetics said:


>


Lmfao 6 signatures 

Austin has always been special


----------



## Robin (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't think politics has ever been this hilarious


----------



## Doge (Nov 13, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The South is one huge welfare region sucking on the federal government's tit. What the hell are they gonna do on their own? Just keep going broke?
> 
> Well, I think the thing to take into consideration is that these petitions are not being done on behalf of the states...it's just that crazy people from each one have submitted one. Insanity doesn't know borders.



*cough* South's black population percentages are some of the highest in the nation *cough* blacks have the highest rate of poverty out of all races *cough*

Not pointing anything out of course...


----------



## Doge (Nov 13, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Someone should remind Texas about how the US normally reacts to a hostile religiously extremist nations .



Waste trillions of dollars and effectively do nothing of good use?


----------



## Chelydra (Nov 14, 2012)

If it does happen the government had better declare Exterminatus to the whole southern region and repopulate it with rational folk.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2012)

lvl80elitetaurenchieftain said:


> *cough* South's black population percentages are some of the highest in the nation *cough* blacks have the highest rate of poverty out of all races *cough*
> 
> Not pointing anything out of course...


Being enslaved, and selectively bred to be stupid really does wonders. Thanks white people.

Also, they were talking about the effects of natural disasters and where they normally hit...the South.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 14, 2012)

Let's not forget the systematic oppression and blatant attempts to stifle any form of progress among people of color in that region.

Also, the ratio of poor is about the same for whites down here, and they are in much larger numbers. Who do you think is the bigger drain here?


----------



## geG (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2012)

Geg said:


>


I signed that one earlier today


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2012)

And I signed it.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 14, 2012)

Audible Phonetics said:


>





Geg said:


>


So, 6 people petitioned to forgive, and over 12,000 people petitioned to just deport them?  Okay, it's to deport those who signed secession petitions vs forgive those in the same state that did not, but still.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 14, 2012)

Like I said earlier, any state that actually peacefully seceded would have to rebuild their entire states infrastructure overnight. Postal system, phones, cable, internet, roads, military, etc.  Not to mention immgration, customs and border patrol. And the citizens who want to move in/out immediately.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 14, 2012)

53 states you say???


----------



## MinatoRider (Nov 14, 2012)

You Think it with Great depression, two world wars, the cold war, the Bush era, the two bush wars, why would Texas and other states want secede Now? Because obama got re-elected?, Cry me a river.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2012)

^ But there's a N****** in the White House Obama's a socialist!


----------



## Chappz316 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can we have the thread name changed please?

It should read:

100,000 Random powerless individuals from 53 states want Texas to secede


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 14, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> ^ But there's a N****** in the White House Obama's a socialist!



Exacta. Honestly that's the ONLY reason that makes sense. Either that or they are all just the dumbest people in the world.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Nov 14, 2012)

Chappz316 said:


> Can we have the thread name changed please?
> 
> It should read:
> 
> 100,000 Random powerless individuals from *53 *states want Texas to secede



don't know if serious or kidding


----------



## Bishop (Nov 14, 2012)

I came in here thinking this was a new thread. Damn that mod for changing it.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 14, 2012)

Is it just me, or are people taking bogus news too seriously?

Reminds me of


----------



## Chappz316 (Nov 14, 2012)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> don't know if serious or kidding



both, the 53 states bit was from the previous thread title  

And i approve of the new title lol


----------



## hammer (Nov 14, 2012)

fail tital is fail.  everyone hates texas.


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 14, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Is it just me, or are people taking bogus news too seriously?
> 
> Reminds me of


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> fail tital is fail.  everyone hates texas.



There's no _a_ in _title_.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2012)

I've really been tempted to submit a petition along the lines of "Peacefully convert Texas to a non-voting colony and appoint a magistrate to care for them."


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 14, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've really been tempted to submit a petition along the lines of "Peacefully convert Texas to a non-voting colony and appoint a magistrate to care for them."



Making them a US territory would be better.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 14, 2012)

nah,we keeping texas what we need to trow out are the rednecks.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Damn it, I live in North Carolina.

You know, I don't like the election turnout either. Fucking succeeding though? Isn't that a bit extreme?

I kind of like being in the US of A myself.


----------



## hammer (Nov 14, 2012)

make texas a common wealth


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 14, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've really been tempted to submit a petition along the lines of "Peacefully convert Texas to a non-voting colony and appoint a magistrate to care for them."


I think a "give them back to mexico" one would be far more hilarious.

If they want to be backwards and turn this nation into a cesspit then lets show them what it's like to live in a shittier nation.

I bet they'd come crawling back in a few years or so.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 14, 2012)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## KidTony (Nov 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRgFW7f_lyU&list=UU1yBKRuGpC1tSM73A0ZjYjQ&index=9&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Nov 14, 2012)

Hope the administration's response is to tell these morons to forward their request to their governors first, who would actually understand the repercussions of seceding.

It would be beautiful to see a dyed in the wool Republican like Rick Perry tell these batshit petitioners to sit the fuck down.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 14, 2012)

lvl80elitetaurenchieftain said:


> Waste trillions of dollars and effectively do nothing of good use?



Now now you guys wont be throwing that much money at them in fact you just need to recall Federal loans.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 14, 2012)

> It would be beautiful to see a dyed in the wool Republican like Rick Perry tell these batshit petitioners to sit the fuck down.


Hahaha.


Mizura said:


> So, 6 people petitioned to forgive, and over 12,000 people petitioned to just deport them?  Okay, it's to deport those who signed secession petitions vs forgive those in the same state that did not, but still.



o, hayyy.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 14, 2012)

If the title of this thread changes one more time...


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> If the title of this thread changes one more time...



You're going to secede?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 14, 2012)

Graeme said:


> You're going to secede?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2012)

The America I dream of.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

You guys leave texas alone


----------



## Bioness (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 14, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> I am so fucking glad Virginia isn't amongst them. We're south technically, but we're on our way blue.





Made the same day of your comment.


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Nov 14, 2012)

The mods on this board are a tad sensitive for changing the thread title. Put your big boy pants on, little boys.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 15, 2012)

Graeme said:


> The America I dream of.



Wheres NJ


----------



## Mael (Nov 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvkjewgF8GQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2012)

This Texas, I say dissenters will be shot. 



Graeme said:


> The America I dream of.



White guilt American?


----------



## TSC (Nov 15, 2012)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Wheres NJ



Yeah, where's NJ you bastard?


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Nov 15, 2012)

Wait New Jersey? I don't wanna be separated from the US. D:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2012)

New Jersey isn't going somewhere because some fuckers ass crack, NJ signed a paper.


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh boy!


----------



## Velocity (Nov 15, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh boy!



Considering I signed it at least half a dozen times and I'm not even American, I'm not _that_ surprised.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh boy!


Read the comments...it's beautiful how the conservatives are claimed conspiracy when Romney owns some of the machines.



Velocity said:


> Considering I signed it at least half a dozen times and I'm not even American, I'm not _that_ surprised.



Why were you voting in them?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 15, 2012)

Time to dissolve the US into 50 territories and unite them all together as one. We'll call it, the United Territories of America. Now to think of a name of what we will call our govern bodies with each territory having their own government, dictated by a larger one.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2012)

^ The funny thing with that is imagine our current government -- any portion of our current government -- trying to get together to draft a new Constitution in this day and age.

Even if they could manage to agree on something it'd be a 40000 page document full of pork detailing the government's duty to corporate profits.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> ^ The funny thing with that is imagine our current government -- any portion of our current government -- trying to get together to draft a new Constitution in this day and age.
> 
> Even if they could manage to agree on something it'd be a 40000 page document full of pork detailing the government's duty to corporate profits.


Pretty much, I don't how these people think government works.


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2012)

See, even Patrick knows


----------



## TSC (Nov 15, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh boy!



I lol'd at all the conservatards in those comments. They really don't know shit.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 15, 2012)

Using George W. Bush logic, 675,000 people are with the terrorists!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 15, 2012)

Graeme said:


> The America I dream of.



I see how it is.


----------



## Sillay (Nov 15, 2012)

Graeme said:


> The America I dream of.



what about oregon and washington?


----------



## Akatora (Nov 15, 2012)

0.03%? 

What's the numbers for the rest of the states?


It's such a low value I wouldn't be surprised if Alaska had a higher percentage in amount of people wishing it being part of Canada...


----------



## M A T T (Nov 16, 2012)

Akatora said:


> 0.03%?
> 
> What's the numbers for the rest of the states?
> 
> ...



I live in Texas and just to let you guys know, I don't want to separate from the U.S, most people I know don't either..it's only a small amount of rednecks with low education, that believe farming is still the best job out there  

But yes, I ride my horse to school and stores ​


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 16, 2012)

M A T T said:


> I live in Texas and just to let you guys know, I don't want to separate from the U.S, most people I know don't either..it's only a small amount of rednecks with low education, that believe farming is still the best job out there
> *
> But yes, I ride my horse to school and stores* ​


fo shizzle?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

I know how people threaten to leave the country every election, but this time they're wanting to take part of the country with them.


----------



## M A T T (Nov 17, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> fo shizzle?



yesssssssss


----------

